# My Pupper



## Xenomantis (Apr 25, 2009)

*WARNING: SENTIMENTAL BLATHERING*

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED

I can't remember if I ever talked about her before, but I have a dog. Her name's Syd.

She's a great dog, smart as a whip when she wants to be, and a spoiled brat to boot. XD

She was recently diagnosed with Addison's Disease and had to stay in the Vet's Critical Care unit for over a week. She's doing better, but will have to take daily medication along with monthly injections.  

My parents, kind as they are, were willing to pay the bill, only asking for me to repay one-third of it. They love Syd too. I'm still dependent, so it'll be easier to pay them back. Still, it'll take quite awhile. So, I'm learning to make due with what I've got.  

Syd is so bouncy since she went on treatment. It's like she's a puppy again! When they finally put her into critical care, she was so sick. She was tired, listless, and refusing to eat. It was heart-breaking. I'm actually tearing up at thinking about it. But she's so much better now!  

She loves chasing laser lights! She's like a cross between a cat and a boxer when she pounces at the little red dot. Unfortunately, she uses the same tactics to go after yellow jackets.  

The squirrels enjoy tormenting her by sitting just out of reach and chattering at her. She goes nuts when they do this! And when the apple tree has fruit, they'll actually drop apples on her. I'm absolutely serious! They will get an apple off the tree, carry it by the stem, wait till their right above Syd, and then drop it on her! I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself. XD

She's such a great dog! I'll be adding pictures in a few days.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 25, 2009)

She sounds like a real gem, Xeno! ^_^ What breed is she? And will she have to continue the medication and shots for the rest of her life? Animals do add sooo much to our lives, don't they!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 25, 2009)

thats why they (next to mantis) are called mans best friend!


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 25, 2009)

She's a mixed breed, and yes, she will have to continue the medication the rest of her life. But I'd do almost anything for her. She's helped me through some really rough times in my life.


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's a Picture of her!  





P.S. Sorry for the double post...


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice looking doggie! I think the white at the front of her muzzle is cute...


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 26, 2009)

It was so funny! All the pups in her litter except one had white at the end of their muzzles. She's only three years old.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 26, 2009)

That's funny.  I didn't think she looked that old.


----------



## Dinora (Apr 27, 2009)

Xenomantis said:


> The squirrels enjoy tormenting her by sitting just out of reach and chattering at her. She goes nuts when they do this! And when the apple tree has fruit, they'll actually drop apples on her. I'm absolutely serious! They will get an apple off the tree, carry it by the stem, wait till their right above Syd, and then drop it on her! I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself. XDShe's such a great dog! I'll be adding pictures in a few days.


Can we have video of this? That sounds so funny!!!

LOL you need to teach her a new trick to get those pesky squirrels back!


----------



## Dinora (Apr 27, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> thats why they (next to mantis) are called mans best friend!


This reminds me of a joke a friend of mine told me when I made the silly mistake of saying "wife is man's best friend, not dog!"

Take your dog and your wife and shove them both into the trunk of a car.

Drive the car for an hour over bumpy roads.

Open the trunk.

Which one do you think will still be happy to see you? :lol:


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 27, 2009)

Dinora said:


> Can we have video of this? That sounds so funny!!!LOL you need to teach her a new trick to get those pesky squirrels back!


Lol! Any ideas?


----------



## Dinora (Apr 30, 2009)

Xenomantis said:


> Lol! Any ideas?


Oh, I have an idea or two!






LOL!!!


----------



## Xenomantis (May 1, 2009)

ROTFL! That's great!!! XD


----------

